# TV Guilty Pleasures



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2021)

Now that we're all likely watching a bit more TV, what program(s) are your guilty pleasures? (keep it clean!)

Personally, i really enjoy Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 5, 2021)

Repair shop thing and Masterchef.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Forged in Fire


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucy Worsley's history stuff.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2021)

Cobra Kai. 

It's cheesy, with an extra helping of cheese and a topping of cheese sprinkles. 

But its brilliant also.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2021)

A Place in the Sun
Selling Sunset


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

Antiques Road Show (always improved with Christina Trevanion)

Also a sucker for Lucy Worsley's stuff and the way she brings history alive. Also like programmes about how true crimes were solved and medical documentaries


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2021)

Phil & Kirstie, Love It Or List It

Inside the Factory 

The Great Pottery Throwdown


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Phil & Kirstie, Love It Or List It

Inside the Factory

The Great Pottery Throwdown
		
Click to expand...

Agree on the pottery throwdown. New series on Sunday


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 5, 2021)

Fast n Loud.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

Naked Attraction. And not just for nude ladies as I do have the internet - I genuinely think the show is really funny.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Repair shop
		
Click to expand...

But preferably without all the sobbing and amazings.
Just let's see the experts ply their trades


----------



## eddie_1878 (Jan 5, 2021)

QVC


----------



## Pants (Jan 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Repair shop thing
		
Click to expand...

Quality trades people at work.  

I rather fancy being Susie's toyboy


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			A Place in the Sun
Selling Sunset
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for A Place in the Sun.

I do get mightily annoyed by the time wasters and tyre kickers!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Star Trek TNG
Stargate SG-1

Even though I've seen them all so often I can quote lines at you I still end up watching them when they're on. May be cited on the divorce papers when HID finally snaps.
		
Click to expand...

The Next Generation is class! Remember watching that with my mum when I was little, when it used to be on at dinner times. Still watch it sometimes now because it's on the Horror channel a lot (not sure why they call it the Horror channel really).


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Star Trek TNG
Stargate SG-1

Even though I've seen them all so often I can quote lines at you I still end up watching them when they're on. May be cited on the divorce papers when HID finally snaps.
		
Click to expand...

Never really watched TNG. Discovery and Picard hit me interested. Just finishing series 5, 2 series to go then on to Voyager.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 6, 2021)

Snackmasters.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

NCIS always a fave 👍


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Police Interceptors, a wannabe cop me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2021)

_Instant Hotel_ on Netflix.  Reality TV nonsense from Australia - but for a Brit looking at Australia and Australians it was a great fun and interesting watch- we loved it.  The locations of all of the 'hotels' were fabulous - the owners - well - very Australian  Hoping for a Series 3 this year.

Also from the same part of the planet,  _Outback Truckers_...monster trucks/rigs moving mad loads across incredible landscapes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Another vote for A Place in the Sun.

I do get mightily annoyed by the time wasters and tyre kickers!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Particularly like the older episodes with Jasmine


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto. Particularly like the older episodes with Jasmine
		
Click to expand...

It seems to be happening more and more.

Watched one last week, this couple are looking for an apartment on the Costa Del Sol with a budget of 200k. They "fall in love" with number 5 which has been on the market for a week at 210k. 

The wife says she has to have it.

They offer 170k. The owners come back and say the lowest they will take is 184k, they say "no thanks, 170 was our final offer".

You just have to laugh at the brass neck of some of them!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			It seems to be happening more and more.

Watched one last week, this couple are looking for an apartment on the Costa Del Sol with a budget of 200k. They "fall in love" with number 5 which has been on the market for a week at 210k.

The wife says she has to have it.

They offer 170k. The owners come back and say the lowest they will take is 184k, they say "no thanks, 170 was our final offer".

You just have to laugh at the brass neck of some of them!
		
Click to expand...

A couple at our club were on it about 6 or 7 years ago. They fell in love with a place in Italy, and then bottled it when having to make the decision to buy. 

I moved to Japan in 2001, was supposed to be a permanent move with work which didn't work out as planned. I know from my own experience that it is a tough decision to make the move, my eldest lad at the time was only 13 and living with his mum. Meant I wouldn't see him regularly, other than via video call, was a hard call to go. 

I agree with you about the ones who have a budget, try for a cheeky offer, and then don't go with it even when the seller accepts something less than they budget for.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Naked Attraction. And not just for nude ladies as I do have the internet - I genuinely think the show is really funny.
		
Click to expand...

I would be genuinely worried if you were watching it for the nude ladies. Sometimes the bits on show are stomach turning


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2021)

Just Tattoo of Us on MTV, cringeworthy, load of rubbish, can’t help myself.🤷‍♂️

Watching people letting themselves get abused with a tattoo has me shaking my head in disbelief, hilarious at times what “mates” do to each other.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I would be genuinely worried if you were watching it for the nude ladies. Sometimes the bits on show are stomach turning 

Click to expand...

Haha. It's funny, I watch it with the wife. I guess we're both comfortable enough in ourselves to pass judgement on willies and boobs equally.   The presenter is quite funny as well with how brazen her line of questioning usually is. I always crack up when they vote someone off and say "she seems a bit shy". Mate, she's naked on the telly, she ain't shy!   Also they'll vote the fattest one off first and diplomatically say something like "I think her breasts are too large for me". Pull the other one!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I would be genuinely worried if you were watching it for the nude ladies. Sometimes the bits on show are stomach turning 

Click to expand...

see also Dr Pimple Popper...gross - just can't imagine who watches it - for pleasure...


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2021)

Car SOS.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

Cobra Kai 

First Dates 

9 out of 10 Cats do Countdown


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

Seem to be watching more and more of Richard Osmans House of Games and enjoying them


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 6, 2021)

Having the time to watch a whole series in one go without worrying about missing other series.

Recently 

Raised by Wolves 
Tin Star Liverpool
now 
The Undoing


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 6, 2021)

Can't pay we'll take it away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seem to be watching more and more of Richard Osmans House of Games and enjoying them
		
Click to expand...

Nothing guilty about that programme 👍


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			see also Dr Pimple Popper...gross - just can't imagine who watches it - for pleasure...
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy it


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Having the time to watch a whole series in one go without worrying about missing other series.

Recently 

Raised by Wolves 
Tin Star Liverpool
now 
The Undoing
		
Click to expand...

I’ve watched the first 2 episodes of  raised by wolves and have no idea what’s going on


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Having the time to watch a whole series in one go without worrying about missing other series.

Recently

Raised by Wolves
Tin Star Liverpool
now
The Undoing
		
Click to expand...

Why would you be guilty about any of them? Aren't they just normal shows?


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Why would you be guilty about any of them? Aren't they just normal shows?
		
Click to expand...

 Is watching any TV show a guilty pleasure or just a necessity these days.

One thing I do not do normally is binge watch. I normally like to have the expectation of waiting for the next episode to be shown.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 7, 2021)

Miami Vice.
And having finished TNG and Enterprise, back on a repeat trawling through DS9.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



Having the time to watch a whole series in one go without worrying about missing other series.

Recently

Raised by Wolves
Tin Star Liverpool
now
The Undoing
		
Click to expand...




jim8flog said:



			Is watching any TV show a guilty pleasure or just a necessity these days.

One thing I do not do normally is binge watch. I normally like to have the expectation of waiting for the next episode to be shown.

Click to expand...

They seem a little contradictory to me, or am I mis-reading them?


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			They seem a little contradictory to me, or am I mis-reading them?
		
Click to expand...

 A little bit of a misread.

Lockdown/being stuck in doors has started me doing something which I do not normally do which is binge watch programmes. 

The pleasure has been realising a 1 hour programme when watched in a weekly sequence has become a 40 minute one when downloaded as all the mid programme ads are cut out. A bit of guilt because it is the ads that pay for many programmes and even you fast forward through them you still get the gist of ads.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Is watching any TV show a guilty pleasure or just a necessity these days.

One thing I do not do normally is binge watch. I normally like to have the expectation of waiting for the next episode to be shown.
		
Click to expand...

I also hate binge-watching - I don't have the staying power to settle in for 3-4 hours of TV watching at once, I find it too boring. If I start a series it normally takes me several months to complete. But I do also like the flexibility we have now, I would hate only being able to watch one episode and then waiting a week for the next one like when it's on regular TV. I just like doing two episodes one day, four days later I might watch one more, that kind of thing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			A little bit of a misread.

Lockdown/being stuck in doors has started me doing something which I do not normally do which is binge watch programmes.

The pleasure has been realising a 1 hour programme when watched in a weekly sequence has become a 40 minute one when downloaded as all the mid programme ads are cut out. A bit of guilt because it is the ads that pay for many programmes and even you fast forward through them you still get the gist of ads.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel too guilty, you're paying for the pleasure of watching anyways, whether it be BBC, SKY, Netflix or Prime. Admittedly ITV and C4 are free on their players, but they are sponsored by ads, and technically I think you have to have a TV licence to watch them as well.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Masterchef (Muggle, Pro and celeb)
Come Dine with me (and couples, my mate and his wife were on it! Proper cringe!!!)
4 In a bed
IACGMOOH
Simpsons


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2021)

IACGMOOH
snack masters 
Love it or list it ... but let’s be honest if the wife wants to stay there is no-chance.com 
enjoyed the queen’s gambit 
altered carbon was okay
wheeler Dealers - although some repairs and work on sub structures are scary wrong.

I don’t really get much choice between my son and wife, constantly told to put my iPad down whilst they watch their programs. Whilst abroad I caught up with loads of good stuff though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Love it or list it ... but let’s be honest if the wife wants to stay there is no-chance.com
		
Click to expand...

That's been the theme so far this series as well. You can just tell, even when it doesn't make sense.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's been the theme so far this series as well. You can just tell, even when it doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s just the way of stuff, my wife had this idea that people would stay with us and wanted that extra bedroom. In the end hardly anyone comes and I am thinking we should down size and have the holidays and cars or send the boy to public school so he can become part of the network. But in the end I will just die early due to worry.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Masterchef (Muggle, Pro and celeb)
Come Dine with me (and couples, my mate and his wife were on it! Proper cringe!!!)
4 In a bed
IACGMOOH
Simpsons
		
Click to expand...

Come Dine With Me is excellent, but only because of the voiceover guy who constantly belittles their efforts. He makes that show what it is. Aside from obvious highlights like that guy who went mental when he didn't win ("I hope you're happy Jane" etc)


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Come Dine With Me is excellent, but only because of the voiceover guy who constantly belittles their efforts. He makes that show what it is. Aside from obvious highlights like that guy who went mental when he didn't win ("I hope you're happy Jane" etc)
		
Click to expand...

EXACTLY!

Dave Lamb, legend.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto. Particularly like the older episodes with Jasmine
		
Click to expand...

noo

It’s Laura all the way for me 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Another vote for A Place in the Sun.

I do get mightily annoyed by the time wasters and tyre kickers!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a hot bed for free consultancy and a free holiday (maybe) 🥴

The wife has recently signed up to APitS online and watched some behind the scenes and post programme vids.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 8, 2021)

Dickinson's Real Deal and old Homes under the Hammer with Lucy on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Been watching Tales of the Unexpected on Sky Arts and remember a few of them from when I was much younger. Has become a go to instead of the news


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2021)

Community on Netflix.

It’s awesome.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 9, 2021)

The Fall, gripping and a bit dark.
Queens Gambit, interesting drama.
Love watching old Time Teams on YouTube.
Quite like Golfing Pals, light hearted fun.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Dempsey and Makepeace.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Dempsey and Makepeace.
		
Click to expand...

Is that still being shown. Glynis Barber is 65 now!!!! Aged well http://glynisbarber.com/media.html


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Masterchef (Muggle, Pro and celeb)
Come Dine with me (and couples, my mate and his wife were on it! Proper cringe!!!)
4 In a bed
IACGMOOH
Simpsons
		
Click to expand...

"Judge Judy".
Love "Come dine with me".
And that prat on "4 in a bed" yesterday who made a £10.00 underpayment because the B&B he stayed in used coloured sheets instead of white ones and underpaid another one because their wooden furniture didn't "match"


----------



## larmen (Jan 10, 2021)

Any property envy tv for us, but mostly

Grand Designs (new series just started)
Location location location
Escape to the country
Fantasy homes by the sea

And I am trying to get the little one to like
Maddie Do You Know


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2021)

Coronation Street

Strickly

Don't even care lol 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Quite enjoying Star Trek Discovery on Netflix 

But then again I’m a sucker for a warp drive 😎


----------



## Piece (Jan 10, 2021)

I used to like Amercas Next Top Model


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2021)

Another for Four in a Bed but boy can it bring out the worst in people. Also makes my stomach churn when they rub their fingers over stuff to find all manner of dirt 

Come Dine has got a bit old hat for me but brings out the worst in a similar way! So nice and refreshing when everyone plays fair and genuine friendships are formed.


----------



## KenL (Jan 11, 2021)

I quite often watch "Say Yes to the Dress" with my wife.😊


----------



## Sats (Jan 11, 2021)

What constitutes a tv show a guilty? Honestly asking, does it have to be embarrassing you wouldn't admit to it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2021)

Sats said:



			What constitutes a tv show a guilty? Honestly asking, does it have to be embarrassing you wouldn't admit to it?
		
Click to expand...

Something you wouldn't tell people about when asked 'what are you watching?' If they say they watch it you would then join in the conversation but otherwise you would keep quiet 

Something you know is either not great or a bit tacky but you enjoy it still.

It's silly and we shouldn't care but we do.


----------



## Sats (Jan 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Something you wouldn't tell people about when asked 'what are you watching?' If they say they watch it you would then join in the conversation but otherwise you would keep quiet

Something you know is either not great or a bit tacky but you enjoy it still.

It's silly and we shouldn't care but we do.
		
Click to expand...

Easy porn hub


----------



## Sats (Jan 11, 2021)

In all honesty I don't think I actually watch any TV like that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Community on Netflix.

It’s awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started watching this as well - have been meaning to for a couple of years. Seems funny so far. What's guilty about it??


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've just started watching this as well - have been meaning to for a couple of years. Seems funny so far. What's guilty about it??
		
Click to expand...

Chang.....


----------



## Slab (Jan 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			EXACTLY!

*Dave Lamb,* legend.
		
Click to expand...

He also presents Come Dine With Me South Africa (they are often a bit more pernicity & forthright on there too)


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Another for Four in a Bed but boy can it bring out the worst in people. Also makes my stomach churn when they rub their fingers over stuff to find all manner of dirt 

Click to expand...

Am a big fan of 4 in a bed, my wife always laughs at me for getting so wound up when some clown underpays because they don't like toilet brushes or some other stupid reason.

Coincidentally enough, we are booked to stay over Easter at a glamping place which won 4IAB a few months ago, and the owner has emailed me this morning to try to sort out an alternative date as she doesn't think they will be open by the end of March.


----------



## larmen (Jan 12, 2021)

4 in a bed and come dine with me are 2 shows where I can watch the 1st couple of episodes but happily skip the week finale.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2021)

Sex Education on Netflix. Quality


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 30, 2021)

Piece said:



			It’s a hot bed for free consultancy and a free holiday (maybe) 🥴

The wife has recently signed up to APitS online and watched some behind the scenes and post programme vids.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest time wasters ever on yesterday's show. Couple decide they want to relocate to inland Almeria. After looking at 4 houses which were all cracking, they announce that the heat and wind are irritating the wife's eyes and it's not the area for them. You think they would vet people and check they had actually been to the area before making the programme.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Sex Education on Netflix. Quality
		
Click to expand...

It was one I avoided because it could have been cringe but it is really really well done and super funny


----------



## PieMan (Jan 30, 2021)

MASH - God knows how old it is now, but still quality.


----------



## Piece (Jan 30, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Biggest time wasters ever on yesterday's show. Couple decide they want to relocate to inland Almeria. After looking at 4 houses which were all cracking, they announce that the heat and wind are irritating the wife's eyes and it's not the area for them. You think they would vet people and check they had actually been to the area before making the programme.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, I need to catch that episode!

I saw a recent one where the couple decided not to pursue as she liked it TOO much!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a new guilty pleasure - The Masked Singer on ITV. We have never, ever watched Saturday night telly of that sort, but we caught a bit of it the other week and it was actually quite fun and enjoyable so we've carried on with it. The 'judges' are awful, somehow they managed to vote off Mel B a week before voting off Glenn Hoddle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2021)

We love_ Instant Hotel_ on Netflix.  Next up Trash TV for us - _Bling Empire_ - again on Netflix.  I find the antics, pretensions and total lack of self-awareness demonstrated by reality-TV very rich completely absurd at the best of times - but the Asian very rich seem to exhibit a peculiarly excessive and obscene variant - but one that is at the same time often intriguing and hilarious...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2021)

Probably should add the Mallorca Files to my list. Its a cop program based on the island on the beeb and is a bit naff / corny. But we like it as its lighthearted and with some nice scenery.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Probably should add the Mallorca Files to my list. Its a cop program based on the island on the beeb and is a bit naff / corny. But we like it as its lighthearted and with some nice scenery.
		
Click to expand...

Is it edgier than Father Brown?


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2021)

The Great British Sewing Bee.  I got into this in the last season and actually really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2021)

Married at first sight Australia is oddly addictive


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Hmmm Saturday night telly, grey sweaters for the pub....
Getting old 🧓 😅
		
Click to expand...

What's this 'pub' you speak of?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2021)

Father Brown; Mark Williams is fantastic, and perfect for the part.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			Married at first sight Australia is oddly addictive
		
Click to expand...

Must check that one out...seems to fit my criteria when seeking such televisual entertainment.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Probably should add the Mallorca Files to my list. Its a cop program based on the island on the beeb and is a bit naff / corny. But we like it as its lighthearted and with some nice scenery.
		
Click to expand...

The male lead is so wooden. Poor attempt to follow Death in Paradise. Nice scenery though


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2021)

rulefan said:



			The male lead is so wooden. Poor attempt to follow Death in Paradise. Nice scenery though
		
Click to expand...

I've always liked him! 
The police boss is a bit lame for me though.


----------

